# 2nd Annual Cigar Utopia! Miami, FL



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

http://www.copiosity.com/CU/HERFS/CU-2005/index.htm
May 19-22, 2005
saw Fat Tony and Altbier's names on the list! maybe ill attend and see you all there!


----------



## Fat Tony (May 13, 2004)

i'll be there! i'm getting into town on the 17th and will be there until the 23rd. i hope you will be able to attend!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Boy, That event looks good.

I wish I could make it.


----------

